# knee pads for big ass knees



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

Well, I just got my new XL raceface dig knee pads from CRC, pulled them out of the box and tried to get them on... could barely get them over my calf and were so insanely tight on my knees they were cutting the bloodflow to my lower leg and the straps were like tourniquets 

Does anyone know who makes big knee pads? I looked through all the size charts on the web for each company and the raceface's were the biggest by a mile... forget 661, fox, poc, alpine star, tld... G-form seem to be the only hope, but not sure.

edit: found this thread:

http://forums.mtbr.com/clydesdales-tall-riders/knee-pads-760325.html

gonna get some g-form 4xl knee pads :thumbsup:


----------



## khaffert (Jan 26, 2012)

Any word on the g form knee pads?


----------



## Bigwheel29 (Feb 9, 2012)

I have 661 they fit, but the stitch quality isnt very good. I have POC they are abit tighter but better made.


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

khaffert said:


> Any word on the g form knee pads?


yes, i got them and they fit really well, but they are much more like a stretchy kneewarmer with a padded bit glued on the front. They are perfect for xc and trail riding, but don't offer anywhere near the protection of the others i mentioned. Would not use for dh.

btw the largest 661 do not fit, not even close... I'm talking BIG ASS knees here


----------



## barnyard (Jun 10, 2012)

If you have a seamstress in your area, you might try taking a knee pad that you like to him/her and see if they can make something that works. I had a local chick sew some Thor knee pads to some sleeves to eliminate velcro. The velcro would darn near wear a hole in my skin. Did the same with forearm/elbow pads. Great success.


----------

